# Modelo 790



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

I am going to have my fingerprints taken on Wednesday for my new TIE....as a newcomer to Spain.
Can anyone tell me...on the Modelo 790 which box do I tick? And does anyone know the difference between a Modelo 790 Codigo 052 and a Modelo 790 Codigo 012 ??


How much should I be paying.....12 euros or 21.44 euros.

Any guidance would be most helpful.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Catalunya22 said:


> I am going to have my fingerprints taken on Wednesday for my new TIE....as a newcomer to Spain.
> Can anyone tell me...on the Modelo 790 which box do I tick? And does anyone know the difference between a Modelo 790 Codigo 052 and a Modelo 790 Codigo 012 ??
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.lamoncloa.gob.es/lang/e...conjunta Brexit _documento residencia_EN.pdf

On p12 of the above it says that you use 

Modelo 790 012, so 12€

https://sede.policia.gob.es/Tasa790_012/ImpresoRellenar


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks. I presume I tick the box that says Certificado de registro de residente comunitario o tarjeta de residencia de familiar de ciudadano de la UE....

or should it be the one that says tarjeta que documenta la autorizacion de residencia de larga duracion o de residencia de larga duracion-UE


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

It is still not clear on Page 12 to be honest....They are issuing it for ten years validity


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

I don´t know whether to pay the 2I.44 euros to be on the safe side.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Catalunya22 said:


> I don´t know whether to pay the 2I.44 euros to be on the safe side.


It's 12€. I know people who have done it already.


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

OK. Thanks. I trust you.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

My guide says form 790, code 012.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Catalunya22 said:


> It is still not clear on Page 12 to be honest....They are issuing it for ten years validity


Read from Section D at the bottom of page 10

step 2 is at the bottom of p12



> ii) On proceedings before the police unit:
> - Within one month of notification of the decision on the residence document, you must
> personally request its issue.
> - At the time of application, the citizen concerned must provide the following
> ...


----------



## Localizer (Jun 23, 2016)

... I also have an appointment on Wednesday at Marbella - I'm using a Gestor and they have supplied me with Modelo 790 Codigo 012 - and it is a €12 fee.

Good luck!


----------



## Catalunya22 (Apr 25, 2020)

Thanks You too.


----------

